# Do most animals naturally like you?



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe it's our quiet reserved natures, but at least for myself I find animals are attracted to me and tend to favor me right away. I've read that animals like to go to the person that least messes with them so maybe this plays a part too. :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think animals, mainly dogs are really good at reading your levels of comfort towards them. Always been quite obvious to me when people visit my place and those who are not really comfortable with dogs get treated completely differently straight away compared to those who are comfortable.

i have always had pets and large dogs and find strange dogs to always like me which is cool.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Cats seem to, probably because I'm friendly towards them. Dogs are sometimes friendly, but that's usually through no encouragement from me. I'm a bit more wary of them, as they seem more unpredictable and capable of taking a sudden dislike to you on first sight. It doesn't bother me if they don't go out of their way to be friendly. Just as long as they aren't unfriendly!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I haven't found animals to be naturally drawn to me anymore so than other people. Maybe I'm just not noticing though.

I'm currently house sitting for someone with two cats. Feral cats, that require pills twice a day. We're getting along so far, but it hasn't been super easy. Pill-time is horrendous. I'm just not naturally fond of cats. These cats are pretty relaxed around me most of the time, which is pretty rare for them, but I don't think that means anything.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Not all animals do, but I think cats like me. We seem to share a secret language.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Most animals tend to be wary of me (cats (they scower off), dogs (bark loudly at me), horses (ignore me), birds (they twitter wildly at me - and I don't mean they send me regular updates on the latest gossip from the ornithological world..). 

I'm not sure why, but I've heard animals can sense your emotions or something (I'm generally depressed most of the time, so that probably explains it).


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've found that animals generally like me.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Domesticated animals usually like me, but wild ones run away.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes they do. I was lucky to grow up around all sorts of animals, and I think I'm good with them. Dogs cats, horses and others generally got on well with me. Although the feline flatmate loves our flatmate Owen much more than she loves me! I'm sure it's just because he feeds her...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have never had any problems with dogs and cats, but growing up we had both so I am use to them. I now don't have any due to allergies.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> I haven't found animals to be naturally drawn to me anymore so than other people. Maybe I'm just not noticing though.
> 
> I'm currently house sitting for someone with two cats. Feral cats, that require pills twice a day. We're getting along so far, but it hasn't been super easy. Pill-time is horrendous. I'm just not naturally fond of cats. These cats are pretty relaxed around me most of the time, which is pretty rare for them, but I don't think that means anything.


Just open their mouth, throw the pill into the back of their mouth, shut their mouth and blow into their eyes. They will blink then swallow the pill, but you got to be fast doing it. A vet taught me this trick. It has always worked for me.


----------

